# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  ΕΙΜΑΙ Ο ΑΠΟΔΙΟΠΟΜΠΑΙΟΣ ΤΡΑΓΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΣ!!!!

## nuttcase

Αν είσαι και εσύ, ΚΟΛΛΑ ΠΕΝΤΕ!!!

Δεν ξέρουν τι περνάμε, είναι όλοι τιποτένιοι μπροστα μας XD !!! Καλο κουράγιο!!!! βεβαια δεν το χρειαζεσε γιατί αντέχεις!!!
αντεχεις γιατί δεν είσαι άνθρωπος πια, έχεις σπάσει. τα ανθρωπινα συναισθηματα ειναι απλα συμβαντα. δεν εχεις προσωπικοτητα. απλα παρατηρητης. προσπαθεις να ξαναφτιαξεις το εγω σου αλλα εφοσον δεν σου επετρεψαν να καλλιεργηθεις με υγιή τρόπο, οι απόψεις σου είναι all over the place. Είσαι ανοιχτός σε όλα και αναρωτιέσαι για τα πάντα. 

Παντα εσυ βγαινεις φταιχτης οποτε δεν μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα πια.

no contact baby!!! σου λενε καλημέρα δεν τους απαντάς έτσι πάει.
γιατι η καλημερα που σου λενε , τη λενε μονο και μονο για να ερθουν κοντα σου ωστε να σε κατηγορισουν για κάτι να σε βρίσουν και να ξεσπάσουν πάνω σου

Δε ξερεις τι νιωθεις για αυτα τα ατομα. θυμό ή λύπη; 
δεν θελεις να τους βλεπεις αυτο ειναι σιγουρο. καποιες φορες εχεις σκεφτει για το θανατο τους. αλλα εννοειται ειναι επειδη σε εχουν φερει στα ακρα. δεν το εννοεις.

----------


## Constantly curious

Μου θυμισες μια συγκεκριμενη χρονικη περιοδο της ζωης μου. Τοσο παραστατικα. Ωραια γραφή. Στο νημα περι τραγουδιων ... εχεις λαβει διαγνωση σχιζο ; Βρισκεσαι σε αγωγη ;

----------


## nuttcase

Ευχαριστώ !! 
Έχω πολλά που θέλω να εκφράσω.

Όχι δεν έχω διάγνωση αλλά ανά καιρούς είχα τετοιες περίεργες σκέψεις. 
Δυστυχώς δεν μπορω να καπνισω φουντα πια γιατί "βλέπω εξωγήινους". Δηλαδη αν θελω να κανω trigger παρομοια επεισοδια, μπορω ευκολα καπνιζοντας χορτο.

Ποτέ δεν πίστευα αυτές τις σκέψεις 100% Πάντα τις αμφισβητούσα στο πισω μερος του μυαλου μου.
Θα ακουστεί εγωκεντρικά χαζό, αλλά σκεφτόμουν ότι ίσως ειμαι πολύ έξυπνος για να πάθω ψύχωση. (Το ξερω οτι δεν παει ετσι. Απλα ενιωθα οτι παντα βλεπω τις σκεψεις μου απο πολλες πλευρες και τις συζηταω με αλλους ειτε online ειτε αυτοπροσωπος, φιλους που εμπιστευομαι, και δεν αφηνω να με κυριευσουν)
Παρολα αυτα έχω δει πόσο "πλαστικο" ειναι το ανθρωπινο μυαλό και δεν θελω να λεω μεγαλα λογια γιατι πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι ξημερωνει αυριο.

----------


## Constantly curious

Παρακαλω :) Ναι μεν ο εγκεφαλος εχει πλαστικοτητα και μπορουν να δημιουργηθουν νεες θετικες συσχετισεις παλαιων αρνητικων βιωματων με νεες θετικες ( γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεια και ενα αλλο συστημα με αγγλικους ορους στα κεφαλαια * πρεπει να το ξανα βρω δε το θυμαμαι αυτη τη στιγμη ) αλλά υπαρχει και ενας αλλος παραγοντας. Πριν πολλα χρονια πιστευα πως ελεγχω αρκετα τον νου μου αλλα αξαφνα εγινε ο εχθρος μου. Φυσικα και επακολουθησε μαρτυριο. Λενε πως καποιες ουσιες εξαντλουν πχ τη σεροτονινη φερνοντας καταθλιψη. Καποιες αλλες ισως αυξανουν τη ντοπαμινη. Εαν αφησουμε στην ακρη τις ουσιες θα παμε στα βιωματα που απωθησαμε επειδη μας κατεβαλλαν ψυχικα ως παιδια και αξαφνα με αλλο τροπο στην ενηλικη ζωη μας εμφανιζονται για να τα λυσουμε. Καλως ορισες, φαινεται οτι εχεις ορεξη για μοιρασμα γνωσεις και καλη διαθεση ως προς τα μελη.
* EMDR Λεγεται η τεχνικη.

----------


## elis

ο γιατροσ βγαζει διαγνωση τη γνωμη του κοσμου και των γονιων σου εξυπνε ουτε τον νοιαζει τι εισαι τι κανεισ κλπ

----------


## thanosP

να χαιρεσε που εχεις καποιοα ιδιοτητα

----------


## smile

Ετσι ειμαι εγω στην οικογενεια μου.. Για ολα φταιω εγω ολες οι κατηγοριες πεφτουν πανω μου και ολα τα βαρη. Το συναισθημα που νιωθεις δεν μπορει να προσδιοριστει αλλα αν κοψεις επαφες θα νιωθεις καλυτερα. Το ιδιο συμβαινει και με τον αντρα μου.

----------


## Macgyver

> Παντα εσυ βγαινεις φταιχτης οποτε δεν μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα πια.
> 
> no contact baby!!! σου λενε καλημέρα δεν τους απαντάς έτσι πάει.
> γιατι η καλημερα που σου λενε , τη λενε μονο και μονο για να ερθουν κοντα σου ωστε να σε κατηγορισουν για κάτι να σε βρίσουν και να ξεσπάσουν πάνω σου
> ; .


Oτι και να νιωθεις , αγαπητη , και δεν μιλω ως γονεας , η παντρεμενος , αφου δεν ειμαι , ειναι οι γονεις σου , αμα δεν τους γουσταρεις , μπορεις να την κοπανησεις , και τους βλεπεις στη χαση και στη φεξη ? αμα δεν σε παιρνει , κανεις μωκο , και δεν μιλας , η εστω ριχνεις ενα βρισιδι στο που και που , αλλα μεχρι εκει ........ κι εγω δεν γουσταρα τους γονεις μου , αλλα ημουν τοσο οικονομικα εξαρτημενος , που δεν μεπαιρνε να τα βροντηξω ολα ...... η δεν ειχα τα κοτσια , αν θες .......ναι , λοιπον δεν ειχα τα κοτσια , το παραδεχομαι ......
εκνευριζομαι αφανταστα οταν μεγαλοι ανθρωποι ( ανω των 50 , η εκει γυρο ) τα ριχνουν ολα στους γονεις τους ......μα ρε φιλε -η εισαι ενα αυτονομο ατομο , μην εχεις ως αλλοθι την κακη σου εμπειρια ως γυιος -κορη , ενος κακου γονεα , στα νιατα σου , ναι , μπορει , τωρα ομως τερμα οι δικαιολογιες .....
ειμαστε εξοχοι εμεις οι ανθρωποι να μεταθετουμε τις ευθυνες μας .......εξοχοι ειμεθα και στο να κατηγορουμε αλλους , για την κατρακυλα μας .........

----------


## Selina12

Κ εγώ έτσι 
Κ κάθε φορ άκου πήγα ν βρω δουλειά κ να είμαι αυτόνομη πάλι με τράβαγαν κάτω
Γιατί δν θέλουν να είμαι αυτόνομη 
Πολλά άτομα δν το καταλαβαίνουν αυτό Το τι ψυχολογική ζημιά έχουν κάνει οι γονείς από το ξύλο παιδικής ηλικίας την πίεση το ρεζίλι π σε καναν παντού κ το ότι σε απομονώνουν από κόσμο κ χαίρονται στο τέλος που εξαρτιέσαι από αυτούς γιατί αυτοί είναι μόνοι κ μίζεροι 
Έχω προσπαθήσει παρά πολύ κ ακμ κάνω υπομονή να απεξαρτηθώ αλλά γνώρισα κ πολύ άσχημα άτομα στην ζωή μ συνέχεια δίνω κ περνώ τπτ πίσω μόνο εκμετάλλευση κ κακοποίηση

----------


## giorgos panou

> Αν είσαι και εσύ, ΚΟΛΛΑ ΠΕΝΤΕ!!!
> 
> Δεν ξέρουν τι περνάμε, είναι όλοι τιποτένιοι μπροστα μας XD !!! Καλο κουράγιο!!!! βεβαια δεν το χρειαζεσε γιατί αντέχεις!!!
> αντεχεις γιατί δεν είσαι άνθρωπος πια, έχεις σπάσει. τα ανθρωπινα συναισθηματα ειναι απλα συμβαντα. δεν εχεις προσωπικοτητα. απλα παρατηρητης. προσπαθεις να ξαναφτιαξεις το εγω σου αλλα εφοσον δεν σου επετρεψαν να καλλιεργηθεις με υγιή τρόπο, οι απόψεις σου είναι all over the place. Είσαι ανοιχτός σε όλα και αναρωτιέσαι για τα πάντα. 
> 
> Παντα εσυ βγαινεις φταιχτης οποτε δεν μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα πια.
> 
> no contact baby!!! σου λενε καλημέρα δεν τους απαντάς έτσι πάει.
> γιατι η καλημερα που σου λενε , τη λενε μονο και μονο για να ερθουν κοντα σου ωστε να σε κατηγορισουν για κάτι να σε βρίσουν και να ξεσπάσουν πάνω σου
> ...


 ωραιο κειμενο φιλε ! αμα τοσουλουποσεις και αλλαξεις λιγο τις καταληξεις γινετε πολυ καλο ποιημα! Γενικα νομιζω οτι εχεις ταλεντο!

----------


## YokoChoco

Kαι΄γω κάποτε ήμουν το ''κόκκινο πανί'' για τους συγγενείς, ξέκοψα μαζί τους, τους έγραψα όλους στα π@π@ρι@ μου και who's care πλέον?
Γράφτους φίλε να ησυχασεις, αδιαφόρησε

----------


## petros81

ο αποδιοπομπαίος τράγος ασκεί λειτούργημα και είναι ασυνείδητη επιλογή του

παίρνει πάνω του όλα τα βάρη, τις αμαρτίες, τις αδυναμίες και τα κρυμμένα απωθημένα των άλλων, τους λυτρώνει, τους ενώνει, τους συσπειρώνει και δίνει στο σύστημά τους συνοχή και μακροημέρευση

----------

